
A repository of 300 Engineering Management stories - qhoang09
http://stories.platohq.com/
======
itsjustme2
I enjoyed hearing the firsthand stories from various managers. I like that
they are organized into a template of problem statement, lessons learned etc.
with summaries and are very concise and to the point. I like that they are
filterable too. Reminds me of the old antipatterns catalog
[http://wiki.c2.com/?AntiPatternsCatalog](http://wiki.c2.com/?AntiPatternsCatalog)

------
maybeiambatman
I guess I'll be the unpopular opinion and say I enjoyed reading the few
stories that caught my attention. They weren't as in depth as I had hoped, but
it's still interesting to see how managers deal with situations. The airplane
and kite bit had me cringing a little but I see what he was going for there.

------
alexandercrohde
I'm not going to read any of them, because I looked at their titles. Not
saying it's fair, but I'm just done with "How to make your team inspired in
love you!" stories by people who are trying to boost their personal brand.

If your team loves you, show me the blog post THEY wrote about how good a
manager you are.

~~~
anitil
I had a brief look at some of them. I don't want to be too negative, but it
does look like CV-booster articles like 'Learn to known if your employee is a
kite or and airplane'.

Maybe I'm not the intended customer here.

------
chtig
Would love to have your feedback on these stories!

